

AWS price drops on reserved instances, new improved terms - oron
http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/?sc_ichannel=EM&sc_icountry=global&sc_icampaigntype=launch&sc_icampaign=EM_127977980&sc_idetail=em_83331521&ref_=pe_411040_127977980_12

======
oron
no upfront payments for a 30% discount and up to 63% discount if you take full
3 year term

